
My MacBook Pro exploded and burst into flames - ra7
https://reddit.com/r/apple/comments/bulbhv/my_macbook_pro_exploded_and_burst_into_flames/
======
Tsiklon
That fire looks like the result of a battery cell rupturing. Definitely not a
pleasant experience for anyone involved.

I've had a few battery failures before on my macs though never to the same
ferocity - only cell expansion happened in my cases. Though this result has
always been a fear of mine.

------
Swivekth18
Could someone identify which year model this was? I think that it'll be useful
for some users that are worried about their macs.

~~~
falsedan
from the 'article':

> _2015 MBP Retina 15 " \- bought I believe in 2016 from Apple website_

------
Apocryphon
> two repairs: both by Apple, under warranty. a replaced trackpad and a
> replaced display. no 3rd party involvement. 2015 MBP Retina 15" \- bought I
> believe in 2016 from Apple website.

So you can't make the easy joke about how the new MBPs are so bad they burst
on fire.

------
falsedan
Oh, this was White Panda's laptop?! I remember their mashup albums from early
2010,
[https://thewhitepanda.bandcamp.com/](https://thewhitepanda.bandcamp.com/) &
[https://thewhitepanda1.bandcamp.com/](https://thewhitepanda1.bandcamp.com/)

------
denkmoon
Pretty cool how we keep such high energy densities right next to our genitals
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
alaskamiller
AppleCare sends laptops to FedEx in Memphis for repair by FedEx employees.
They've forgotten thermal paste on repairs to logic boards that led to system
crashes once the computer kicks into gear.

~~~
RobLach
FedEx offers electronics repair services?

~~~
kilo_bravo_3
FedEx offers at least two: one for individual consumers, and one for corporate
partners where the FedEx logistics network is used for customer returns and
sites colocated with logistics hubs are used for the actual repairs.

I don't know if the technicians who do the repairs are actual FedEx employees
or if Apple uses the service, but it does exist.

------
scifi6546
I find the amount of people making excuses for apple more interesting than the
actual fire itself. It seems like there is quite a bit of apple worshiping
going on in /r/apple

------
scarcelycoher
Could this be China's retaliation for the trade war? This may be a good
opportunity to declare war

